# Benefit for muscular dystrophy



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Just curious if other towns have the benefit for muscular dystrophy, where someone turns somebody in and that person has to raise a certain amount of money or they go to jail? One of my bosses just got locked up in the Shirley prsion as part of the benefit.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I've seen towns do that like Athol.


----------

